# Boko Haram kills four Nigerian refugees in Cameroon



## jchima (Oct 26, 2014)

A deadly Boko Haram attack in Northern Cameroonian Village has resulted in the death of four Nigerian refugees, The attack took place on Friday October 24th.

The Cameroonian Ministry of Defence in a report made available to AFP, said the sect members attacked “the village of Glawi,  killing four Nigerian refugees and wounding one Cameroonian, before being pushed back by defence forces which pursued them”.
Source: Boko Haram kills four Nigerian refugees in Cameroon - eReporter


----------



## waltky (Nov 20, 2014)

Boko Haram gonna get their nose bloodied if dey mess with Cameroon...

*Boko Haram steps up attacks in Cameroon*
_Fri, Nov 21, 2014 - The Nigerian extremist group Boko Haram is intensifying its attacks in neighboring Cameroon, targeting new villages with increasingly sophisticated weapons, as the army fears more violence in the approaching dry season._


> “We’re convinced that the establishment of a ‘caliphate’ [by Boko Haram] is aimed not only at Nigeria, but also at Cameroon,” said Leopold Nlate Ebale, commander for an elite battalion in the border zone.  Boko Haram leader Abubakar Shekau has said he wants to set up a Nigerian caliphate — recalling the actions of the Islamic State militant group, which has taken over parts of Iraq and Syria.  Until recently, Boko Haram had focused its attacks on several Cameroonian border posts across from towns it controls in the Nigerian state of Borno. It has also been using Cameroon as a place to rest and stock up with arms and food. However, its attacks are now spreading further south into the country.  Members of the group have slit the throats of market-goers in broad daylight near the northern city of Mokolo, according to Cameroon’s army.
> 
> Meanwhile, rivers between the west African nations are evaporating as the dry season approaches.  Dry weather “will increase Boko Haram’s capacity for harm,” said colonel Jacob Kodji, a regional army chief in northern Cameroon. “They will no longer have to cross over bridges. They will be able to cross anywhere over the border, at any time, by any means.”  The Islamists have taken about 20 towns in Nigeria and amassed a weapons stockpile seized from Nigerian army bases.  They now use armored vehicles and landmines, as well as Kalashnikovs and rocket launchers.  Cameroon’s military is increasingly concerned as Boko Haram fighters approach major cities like Maroua, the capital of the Far North region, which the group is suspected of infiltrating.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 13, 2015)

Boko Haram on the losing end of this one...

*Boko Haram attacks town in north Cameroon, killing one*
_13 Jan.`15 - Boko Haram attacked a town in northern Cameroon on Monday, killing at least one person, an army source said, less than a week after the group issued threats against the Central African country._


> The Nigerian group's insurgency, which is thought to have killed more than 10,000 people last year, has intensified in recent months and is posing a growing threat to neighbours Cameroon, Niger and Chad.  "They attacked our military base at Kolofata on Monday morning, killing one of our soldiers and wounding many others," said a source in the Cameroonian special forces who requested anonymity. Local paper L'Oeil du Sahel also reported the morning attack, saying the Islamic group had since been pushed back from the town.
> 
> Last week, a man purporting to be the leader of the Nigerian militant sect, Abubakar Shekau, threatened to intensify violence in Cameroon unless it scraps its constitution and embraces Islam.  Cameroon's President Biya, who was addressed in the video, has stepped up security in the far north in recent months but cross-border raids from Boko Haram's stronghold in Nigeria still occur.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Cameroon govt says 143 Boko Haram militants killed*
_13 Jan.`15  — Cameroon's government says the military has killed 143 militants from the Islamic extremist group Boko Haram, which has been waging war in neighboring Nigeria._


> In a statement carried Tuesday on state television, authorities said hundreds of militants attacked a military camp the day before near the border with Nigeria.
> 
> Cameroonian Information Minister Issa Tchiroma Bakary said in the statement that the fight lasted five hours. He said a Cameroonian corporal was killed and four other soldiers were wounded, but gave no other details.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope all these bastards are killed.


----------



## waltky (Oct 22, 2015)

Nigeria goin' after Boko Haram...

*Nigerian troops, hunters kill 150 Boko Haram extremists*
_Oct 21, 2015: Self-defense fighters said on Wednesday they fought alongside Nigerian soldiers to kill 150 Boko Haram militants and rescue 36 child and women captives of the Islamic uprising in the country's northeast._


> Jubilant civilians who participated in Tuesday night's assault said they went to the Madagali and Gwoza areas acting on intelligence that the extremists were planning a large attack.  Self-defense fighter Bukar Jimeta said they killed at least 150 militants and recovered guns and explosives used in suicide bombings that have killed hundreds in recent months.  Civilian hunter Young Morris said they rescued 36 kidnapped children and women.
> 
> Nigeria's military has been promising a final onslaught against the militants whose six-year uprising has killed 20,000 people. On Tuesday, they called for insurgents to surrender. Boko Haram denies scores of extremists have turned themselves in.  The group is suspected to have killed two soldiers in neighboring Niger on Wednesday, said Hassam Ardo Ido, secretary-general of the government of Diffa.  Jihadists went to the Diffa town barracks at 2 a.m. on Wednesday and detonated explosives at the door, killing two soldiers, he said. Diffa is near the border with Nigeria.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 2, 2015)

Cameroon gets down to bidnez w/ Boko Haram...

*Cameroon: Troops free 900 hostages held by Boko Haram*
_Dec 2,`15  -- Cameroon's government spokesman says troops have freed 900 hostages held by Nigeria's Boko Haram extremists, killed more than 100 fighters and arrested 100 others._


> Issa Tchiroma Bakary said Wednesday that Cameroonians, Chadians and Nigerians held by the Islamic extremists were freed in an operation from Nov. 27 to 29 from several camps by joint forces from Cameroon, Nigeria, Chad and Benin. He said they are being reunited with families.
> 
> Bakary said troops killed more than 100 fighters and also arrested one of the group's leaders along with about 100 other fighters in Boko Haram strongholds in the Sambisa Forest, which straddles northeastern Nigeria and Cameroon, and the Lake Chad area.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 17, 2016)

Cameroon troops more bad-assed than Boko Haram...

*Cameroon troops capture major Boko Haram base in Nigeria*
_Feb. 16, 2016 - A Cameroonian government spokesman said more than 160 Boko Haram militants were killed and hundreds of hostages freed._


> Cameroon says its armed forces captured a major Boko Haram stronghold in northeastern Nigeria, killing more than 100 militants and freeing hundreds of hostages.  Voice of America quoted Cameroon Communications Minister Issa Tchiroma Bakary as saying the troops assaulted the town of Goshi between Feb. 11 and Feb. 14, killing at least 162 Boko Haram fighters.  Intelligence reports indicated the militants had established training facilities and bomb-making factories in the town and were brainwashing teenage girls to become suicide bombers.
> 
> Cameroon handed control of Goshi to Nigeria, which reportedly approved the mission in advance. The town lies nine miles from the border that divides the two nations.  Two Cameroonian soldiers were killed in the operation, which was led by special forces troops and resulted in the release of hundreds of Cameroonian and Nigerian hostages.  The Nigerian military said Tuesday at least nine Cameroonian soldiers were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated next to their convoy as it traveled on a road between the towns of Pulka and Goshi.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 14, 2016)

Three cheers for Cameroon!...





*Cameroon says 5 Boko Haram leaders arrested; dozens freed*
_May 14,`16 -- Cameroon's government says the multinational joint forces fighting Boko Haram have arrested five leaders of the extremist group and freed dozens of women and children held captive._


> Government spokesman Issa Tchiroma said Saturday that the raids targeted Boko Haram's bases in the Madawaya forest earlier this month.  He said the operation freed 28 children along with at least 18 women.
> 
> The spokesman said Boko Haram had set up camp in the forest after fleeing another military operation in neighboring Nigeria. He said the fighters had been training young girls and women as suicide bombers.
> 
> ...


----------

